# Schwinn World Tandem



## fat tire trader (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello,
Here is a picture of the Schwinn World tandem that arrived at my house today. The serial # is 3349. What you see is what I have. The rear triangles need major repair, the rest is pretty good. More pictures and details and pleas for missing parts to come.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 25, 2014)

I had that in my watch list. Can't wait to see progress on it! Very cool frame.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 25, 2014)

I started a webpage for the tandem, you can see it here

http://www.fattiretrading.com/world_tandem.html


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 25, 2014)

What happened to the rear fork and stays?


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't know, part of the project will be repairing the rear end.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 26, 2014)

I have lightly cleaned the frame. I added more pictures and text to the web page.

http://www.fattiretrading.com/world_tandem.html


----------



## tailhole (Feb 26, 2014)

very cool project.


----------



## ABC Services (Feb 26, 2014)

*1897 catalog scan Model 12*

original catalog scan of your bike


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 26, 2014)

Dang! That thing is lightweight for a tandem.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 26, 2014)

ABC Services said:


> original catalog scan of your bike



Thanks! Do you mind if I add this scan to the page that I made for my tandem? You don't happen to have the catalogs from the year before or the year after do you? In the scan it appears that there is a different method of tightening the front chain. I have seen other Schwinn tandems which have a move-able front bottom bracket shell. There are other differences too like the sprockets and the fork crown. There are good pictures of the Schwinn family tandem here

http://books.google.com/books?id=Pacekc5CkDMC&pg=PA16&lpg=PA16&dq=1897+schwinn+tandem&source=bl&ots=R2kO-ls3aQ&sig=Do_cy31FNRDMR0b-wNeG5efCCmc&hl=en&sa=X&ei=ybMOU735KMjfoASxpYKYDw&ved=0CGoQ6AEwCg#v=onepage&q=1897%20schwinn%20tandem&f=false


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 26, 2014)

Chris, here's another one ...


----------



## ABC Services (Feb 27, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> Thanks! Do you mind if I add this scan to the page that I made for my tandem? You don't happen to have the catalogs from the year before or the year after do you? In the scan it appears that there is a different method of tightening the front chain. I have seen other Schwinn tandems which have a move-able front bottom bracket shell. There are other differences too like the sprockets and the fork crown. There are good pictures of the Schwinn family tandem here
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=Pacekc5CkDMC&pg=PA16&lpg=PA16&dq=1897+schwinn+tandem&source=bl&ots=R2kO-ls3aQ&sig=Do_cy31FNRDMR0b-wNeG5efCCmc&hl=en&sa=X&ei=ybMOU735KMjfoASxpYKYDw&ved=0CGoQ6AEwCg#v=onepage&q=1897%20schwinn%20tandem&f=false




Yes you can use it, and anyone else. sorry only have 1897 catalog.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 27, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> Chris, here's another one ...




Thanks Carlton,
Is it from a magazine that you found online? Do you know the year?


----------

